# I need your guys help



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,
I have a dove that I need your help with. One of my neighbors found it after it almost got hit by a car. 
It looks to be an older dove (not sure how old but it is at age to feed itself). It either is missing an eye 
or has an infection in its one eye. It also seems to have brain damage would be my guess as it keeps 
twitching its head to one side in an awkward way. I was told by the neighbors that it can fly but when 
it dose it gos in a circle and falls to the ground. I would like to know what you guys think I should do 
with it. It dose not like being caged up and I am afraid it will hurt itself in the cage, but I also do not 
think I can let it go, the way it is now. I would really appreciate any help you can give me.
I well get pictures asap and a video of the way it moves its head/walks if I can. 
Thank you


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

it seems like it has been hit by a car or it might of flown into a window sometimes in these situations, it takes some time for them to get better, I had a pigeon were could not walk was acting like he was drunk wobbling all over the place let alone fly, after some time now he is 100% cured and is back to being a normal pigeon so its hard to tell


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> Hi,
> I have a dove that I need your help with. One of my neighbors found it after it almost got hit by a car.
> It looks to be an older dove (not sure how old but it is at age to feed itself). It either is missing an eye
> or has an infection in its one eye. It also seems to have brain damage would be my guess as it keeps
> ...



I don't know anything about doves except that they seem to be quite a bit more flighty than pigeons. I believe some have said to cushion the top of the cage because they can injure themselves. I would suggest putting it somewhere quiet and dark untils someone answers you. Sorry I can't be of any help. Definately don't let it go though.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you

KORMEZ 
it may had been hit by a car or hit a window. All I know it the car that almost hit it stop and tryed to get it out of the road and thats when my neighbors grabed it. 

I just dont see how that would give him/her the eye problem. 

Lovebirds
I do have it is a dark room but not to quiet (parakeets)
I have another wild dove (fond as a baby) and he dose not seen all that flighty no more then my pigeons are. lol  

ok here is the pictures sorry there not good at all but I cant seem to get a good picture sorry. If you need diffrent ones let me know and ill try to get more.

http://inlinethumb47.webshots.com/12654/2913945690100554747S600x600Q85.jpg
http://inlinethumb30.webshots.com/15581/2257654120100554747S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh, he seems so tiny in your hand. Are you sure it's an adult? I'll go see who's on line.............
I guess Doves can get PMV too..........I'd keep it away from your keets if possible.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Gosh, he seems so tiny in your hand. Are you sure it's an adult? I'll go see who's on line.............


Not sure he/she is an adult but it dose look to be older and fully feathered.
My other wild dove is about the same size they stay smaller the a ringnick dove. 
this is as big as they get http://inlinethumb29.webshots.com/20700/2979698870100554747S600x600Q85.jpg

But you are right that one is small and a bit in the thin side so I am going to feed it baby food when I feed my baby pigeon.
yes dove can get everthing a pigeon can get I think, I do know they can get PMV. I am keeping it as far away from my other birds as I but we have birds in ever room of are home so... I also got the cage covered to keep him/her calm.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, how long have you had him? What I would do is put it in a (mostly) dark room by itself with no noise for tonight. Don't put water in its cage at all in case he loses balance and could drown. You can dribble a bit of water along his beak.

Reti says not to put any bird on a heating pad when they have head trauma but make sure he is not in any draft. 

Doves are super-hyper and will crash into the top and/or sides of a box in a heartbeat so, if you can, put some bubblewrap SECURELY on the inside top of his cage. I usually fasten mine down with bag ties because you don't want the stuff falling on him and smothering him.

About the eye - he may have bruised it when he was hit. If you can, get some BNP ointment and apply that to the eye a couple of times a day. If you don't have any, check with a druggist, tell them what happened and let them tell you what eye ointment you can use.

I'm hoping he was just knocked "silly" for a while and will get better with quiet and little light. If he does recover from the head trauma, you still shouldn't release it until the eye is healed and you see it is doing ok.

Good luck. Don't forget to move slowly around them because they get frightened easily.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Michelle, how long have you had him? What I would do is put it in a (mostly) dark room by itself with no noise for tonight. Don't put water in its cage at all in case he loses balance and could drown. You can dribble a bit of water along his beak.
> 
> Reti says not to put any bird on a heating pad when they have head trauma but make sure he is not in any draft.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you I just got him about 2 hours ago. Ok I dont have water in there now and with not put any in. Should I feed him some baby food to day or wate to see how he is tomarrow? I already but some ointent stuff on the eye.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I haven't been able to figure out much from the descriptions so far. If they're concussed, they're going to be a little off. If he's blind, then you're also going to see some weird behavior. Have you had any indications that he can see? You might try taking the pictures from a little further back at the highest possible resolution to get them in focus and then cropping the picture to just the bird. That'll allow the most detail for the largest picture that you can post on here or just put the entire thing on your picture account and post the link.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> I haven't been able to figure out much from the descriptions so far. If they're concussed, they're going to be a little off. If he's blind, then you're also going to see some weird behavior. Have you had any indications that he can see? You might try taking the pictures from a little further back at the highest possible resolution to get them in focus and then cropping the picture to just the bird. That'll allow the most detail for the largest picture that you can post on here or just put the entire thing on your picture account and post the link.
> 
> Pidgey


He looks to be missing the one eye, I think he can see out of the other eye tho. Ill try to get a better picture. The last pictures i posted were taken farther away and croped on the computer. Ill have new pictures up before I got to bed.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Heres the best pictures I can get I also have a video but can not uplode it to put it here I dont know why.
Theres mids on the eye so... You can tell theres no eye there.
The full pic
http://inlinethumb12.webshots.com/39243/2188584940100554747S600x600Q85.jpg

The croped pic
http://inlinethumb11.webshots.com/13002/2906849800100554747S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you look at those last pictures, you can see that the cloth behind the bird is in focus. You probably need to get the camera that much further back in order to get it in focus on the actual bird. I tried taking pictures of birds in one hand and camera in the other, too--it's not as easy as it looks.

Better get him on antibiotics if you haven't already.

Pidgey


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

that eye looks infected to me, coursed before the accident by high winds, its common in dove's and pigeon's, also the bird looks very skinny i would try force hand feeding it, and then put him away were there is not much of noise and light,
i don't think its been Hit by a car since there is no real head damage but then again only judging from the picture's, seems like a infected eye to me which yes it will rock there brain
since there brains are so small and so close intact with there eye's the wound gets bigger and spreads, and in most case's kills the bird within days of this infection i forgot the name of it, but it has happened to a few of my pigeons when they were stuck up on the roof in high winds the next day there eyes go watery and blurry so on so fourth other then that best option is to take him/her to the vet which they wont help looks like too late for the lil one


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a roller who crashed to the ground one day. He had an eye injury and he couldn't walk right for at least a week. I kept him in a small cage and gave him food and water. I didn't think he would survive, but he is now 2nd in command in the coop, though he does walk with a limp. I no longer let him out to fly, either.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well this guy/girl seems to walk ok and i am feeding it baby food.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope he gets better fast. Thanks for taking such good care of him. They really are small, aren't they?? We have what some call "wood doves" that are similar in color, but they are maybe a tiny bit smaller than the ringnecks. That little guy is even smaller than them. Good luck with him.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

maryjane said:


> I hope he gets better fast. Thanks for taking such good care of him. They really are small, aren't they?? We have what some call "wood doves" that are similar in color, but they are maybe a tiny bit smaller than the ringnecks. That little guy is even smaller than them. Good luck with him.


Naver seen a wood pigeon other then pics so... 
These wild guy are small, to give you a easy example there between the size of a 
budgie (parrakeet as there called in the U.S.) and a cockatiel. My Wild (never really 
named him so I just call him wild) is as big as he will get.


This new one is doing good, up and walking around, seems to be moving his head 
less (in a awkwark way) which is a good thing. He/she also is taking well to the baby 
food and not fighting to much when I try feeding him. His eye (were his eye was) is 
looking ok. All in all its looking good.

I just would like to know if this guy/girl gets better would releasing him or keep him be 
better? I'm asking cuz if the eye. If I cant release him I will treat him and try puting him 
with my other one I heva as I can not release him. I would like to know what everyone thinks.

Thank you everyone


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Are you feeding him human chicken baby food mixed in the Kaytee Exact formula to help him get his weight up? Is he eating seed on his own as well?
I`ve raised many mourning doves as well as other birds and the general protocol is to not release any bird that is blind in one eye or does not fly well.They need every sense they`ve got out in the wild to protect them from predators,find food & water,etc. If you are going to keep him with your other dove,please quarantine him for 30 days to make sure he doesn`t have an illness or disease that can be passed to your bird. Teresa


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oops! Forgot to add that this bird looks like a young adult-probably last fall`s baby.If you are from Michigan,like me,this year`s babies are just now being hatched.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

tms1950 said:


> Are you feeding him human chicken baby food mixed in the Kaytee Exact formula to help him get his weight up? Is he eating seed on his own as well?
> I`ve raised many mourning doves as well as other birds and the general protocol is to not release any bird that is blind in one eye or does not fly well.They need every sense they`ve got out in the wild to protect them from predators,find food & water,etc. If you are going to keep him with your other dove,please quarantine him for 30 days to make sure he doesn`t have an illness or disease that can be passed to your bird. Teresa


yep im in Michigan. I am just feeding him the Kaytee Exact formula like I did the other one I have it worked really good for all the babies i'v had. I have not seen him eat any seed and he dose not like to be missing seed out of his cage so I would say no hes not eating on his own. I raised 2-4 pigeons feed 3 babies now, I also raised the other wild dove, and alot of cockatiels. OK no releasing him then. Yep hes going to be quarantined longer then that I think, I not even trying to put him with mine till his eye looks ok (theres no eye but it looked to be infectied a bit there), till hes eating on his own, and till he fattens up. After that I will also treat for worms. No hurry. I dont think Wild (my dove) is a big fan of other bird but hes also not a big fan on ppl and has not seen a wild dove in some time. I food him as a baby.
Thank you for your help

Also I have a ? for you, you sayed you have raised alot of the doves so would you know whats worry with my Wild, he always losses feathers really eazy you just let him fly and he well loss feathers and even brakes blood feathers. He has been with other doves and pigeons (naver in the same cage but free fly) and they never had a problime.

again thank you 
and everyone here


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

You need to have styptic powder on hand and a q-tip to stop the bleeding,then put a dab of super glue over it.I had a juvenile dove actually bleed out from breaking a blood feather.She lost so much blood in 30 minutes time that she died two days later.
Can you get some neomycin opthamalic ointment fron the vet? Put that on his bad eye twice a day and if you have antibiotics,it would be a good thing to give him as well for a week.
What town are you in? If it`s not too far,I could have a look at him.I`m in Montrose. Teresa


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well everyone just wanted to tell you the dove is doing better, the eye is 
looking better, and its up and walking around more. So now by the look of 
thing im going to be needing a name for this little guy/girl.    The only 
time he jumps all over the cage is which I try geting him out to feed and give 
meds now so he is calming down.

Also It is a older baby (its fully feathered, dose not have a full tail yet tho) but 
it still crys like a baby. I was feeding him yesterday and he keeped doing the 
baby cry and eating, he has a nice full crop now. 

Well anyone know a good name for a one eyed bird (that dose not like ppl).


Thank you




tms1950
I dont know whats up with my Wild but win he dose brake his blood feathers with 
him its eazy to stop the bleeding i just take the feather out and put this quick stop 
stuff on in. I know how to fin a bleeding feather I just still have now fond one person 
that can tell my why he losses feathers so fast as he dose not have mites or anything. 
but thanks anyway


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, I wouldn't be too concerned about the feathers. Doves are notorious for shedding them when they get stressed any. You know, they have a unique defense mechanism that allows them to shed many, many feathers at one time if a predator catches them. The predator winds up with a mouth full of small dove feathers as their prize.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Michelle, I wouldn't be too concerned about the feathers. Doves are notorious for shedding them when they get stressed any. You know, they have a unique defense mechanism that allows them to shed many, many feathers at one time if a predator catches them. The predator winds up with a mouth full of small dove feathers as their prize.


O I did not know that. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, I keeped thinking there was something wrong with my little Wild. But hes just a wild dove doing what wild doves do I guess   Thank You.



Well that little one eye is doing good his eye is looking better and I think he may still have the eye but I dont think he can see out of it, as he dose not move if you put a hand by the hurt eye but dose move win you put it by the other eye. He/she also loves baby food and crys for it win I get him out of the cage and well start crying again if I stop feeding him to make more food. I find him funny cuz hes a older baby but took to the baby food the 1st day as my other one (wild) never really liked the baby food. He still dose not look to be eating seed.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Update*

Well One Eye is still doing good and know I can see what happen with the eye. The outer ring was some 
how riped a part on the one side. I am also almost 100% sure he has brain damage now as he can not 
walk in a line just keeps spening and run in a cricle, his head also moves in a cricle like move. I have seen 
him picking up seeds but only one or two before his head starts moveing or he starts running in a cricle. 

I have been trying to uplode a video to my webshots to put on here for you guys the see what im talking 
about. Its just not letting me add it to my webshots to put here I dont know why, I have uplode videos 
the it before... So if anyone would plz help me in finding a new way to uplode it here or well let me send 
it to them and they post it here I would be really grateful.


----------

